# Pics of My Stuff...



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

Here are some pics of my current collection of smokes, my tupperdors and a few accessories. Nothing special but enough to get me by for now. I figure this will serve as my random pics thread from here on out too. So here goes...

My meager stash as of last week. A few of those are gone now but more are on the way.









My two tupperdors. My whole stash fits in the little on with the Boveda but that won't last long.









The accessories. Two cheap cutters, a $3.00 table top torch, my new Ronson(haven't even used it yet), an old Cartier lighter(needs work) and what will be my $.50 ash tray for the back yard with a little filing.









And here are some pics of what I am doing right now to my big tupperdor. I decided I wanted to line it with SC so cut up a couple of boxes that I got for other projects and made a little insert. It takes up quite a bit of room but I think it will work for my needs for now. I'll get the wood seasoned and start filling it once its stable and my new sticks show up. I'm also need to get some lower RH Bovedas or maybe switch to KL. All my B&M had was 72% and its holding right at 70% which I think is too high. I have noticed my cigars smoke much differently after a week or so in the tupperdor. Not really bad but not as good as straight from the B&M.

























Oh and just to show how I ended up getting back into enjoying cigars. I'm a guitar player and love to work on guitars. I've done a lot of customizing and have built one from scratch which led to the cigar box guitar. I built a few out of some boxes I got for next to nothing and decided I wanted a cigar and we all know where that leads. Anyway, I really enjoy building these little guitars and have even sold a couple.

The first one is acoustic and the second has an electric pickup built in.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Nice Pics....your collection looks like a B&M compared to mine!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

nice collection you got going there.. its a slippery slope and you'll find yourself buying more tupperware containers or coolers to house your stash soon enough


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I love cigar p0rn! that Cohiba guitar is awesome.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice! it won't be soon till that big tupperdor starts getting full


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice. Love the cigar box guitars. There are a couple of guys on YouTube that play the hell out of those things.

Nice stash, too.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Excellent work on the guitars and nice starter collection! Watch out...as you will be looking up the slope pretty quick!

+RG Worthy! :cheer2:


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, the guitars are really cool. 

With all that skill you are going to make an ashtray out of a dog bowl!


----------



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. I hope to have that tupperdor full real soon and moving into another or maybe a cooler. I've been liquidating some stuff I don't use to really start growing my stash. The guitars are so much fun to put together and play around on. Your imagination is really the only limit with these. I have a stash of boxes to build more out of and hopefully sell to fund my new found love of smoking. As for the dog bowl ash tray, I just like to make stuff from what I have around or the cheapest crap I can find. It will be used on my work bench out in the shop so I don't have to worry about breaking a nicer one. Once it cools off a bit I intend to build a nice ash tray and possibly a humidor using some fancy woods.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

nice start on the stash, you have some good smokes in there. dont get in too big of a hurry to grow your stash....take your time or it may overwhelm you.

excellent work on the guitars, really like the inlays on the electric neck


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Pretty cool - the guitars are especially awesome.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hellofa start there Bro! But like others have said take it slow and easy or it'll drive you insane...


----------



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks again guys. Technically the inlay on that one is just Sharpie, as are the frets. It is set up strictly for slide and is, or was, a lot of fun to play. That is one that I sold. I am trying to keep from getting too wrapped up in building a huge stash and concentrating on finding what I like and stocking up on that. It can be tough to control the urge though.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

TexAzTim said:


> Thanks again guys. Technically the inlay on that one is just Sharpie, as are the frets. It is set up strictly for slide and is, or was, a lot of fun to play. That is one that I sold. I am trying to keep from getting too wrapped up in building a huge stash and concentrating on finding what I like and stocking up on that. It can be tough to control the urge though.


a sharpie!?!? :doh: i want a refund! lol....

ive seen several videos of the boxes being used for slide. amazing the sounds you can get from them...keep up the good work, you might find a few customers here after you are able to post in the for sale section.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool pics brother, the only suggestion I would have is on the tubes, open 'em up for circulation, you may have already but I couldn't tell in the pic, other than that your on your way............


----------



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep, good ol' Sharpie. It looked really good under the clear and I did fully disclose that to the buyer. I'm in the process of building another right now and will pick up the bits and pieces I need to build more soon. I figure it'll be a good way to help finance my habit if nothing else. Plus I need to build myself a new one which I plan to go all out on, I just have to find the perfect box. The RyJ tube was actually empty there and the Partagas did get opened after I found out that it was a good idea to do so. That one will probably get lit up tonight since I don't think I'm gonna make it to the shop until tomorrow and it is the only one left that isn't napping.


----------



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is a pic to show the dog bowl ash tray for my work bench smoking sessions. It took about 10 minutes to put together. I cut up a cigar tube for the rest and epoxied it into the slot I filed into the bowl. It works perfect and I don't have to worry if it gets damaged while I'm working on some project. Also pictured is the CBG that I built last weekend.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking good, brother. PS, Smithwick's is good stuff.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

TexAzTim said:


> Here is a pic to show the dog bowl ash tray for my work bench smoking sessions. It took about 10 minutes to put together. I cut up a cigar tube for the rest and epoxied it into the slot I filed into the bowl. It works perfect and I don't have to worry if it gets damaged while I'm working on some project. Also pictured is the CBG that I built last weekend.


That's awesome...so simple...but useful! Great job!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Im SO jealous!!!



TexAzTim said:


> Here is a pic to show the dog bowl ash tray for my work bench smoking sessions. It took about 10 minutes to put together. I cut up a cigar tube for the rest and epoxied it into the slot I filed into the bowl. It works perfect and I don't have to worry if it gets damaged while I'm working on some project. Also pictured is the CBG that I built last weekend.


----------

